# Networkmanager for KDE 4.2.4? [SOLVED]

## audiodef

What do you recommend using in KDE 4.2.4 for networkmanager? knetworkmanger, I hear, has issues running in KDE 4. Has anyone used nm-applet in KDE 4?

Any/all recommendations appreciated! I'm setting up a Dell Inspiron 1720 with KDE 4.2.4. The laptop has integrated wireless so I'm looking to make it easy for my gf to use. She's doesn't have technophobia, but she ain't as much of a computer geek as I am.

----------

## Kollin

For kde4 i removed networkmanager.

i`m using wpa-supplicant only(K.I.S.S.), it has its own icon for the system tray.

P.S. If you wish to use wpa_supplicant instead of netwokmanager just follow the gentoo guide.

I personally think that networkmanager is one big slow and useless app.For me it was always a trouble.Network manager just duplicates network configuration of your system but in less transparent and more unstable way   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rahulthewall

I would recommend giving WICD a go. Just emerge it, and be happy.

I have used it with KDE since 4.0 and it works flawlessly.

----------

## keenblade

 *rahulthewall wrote:*   

> I would recommend giving WICD a go. Just emerge it, and be happy.
> 
> I have used it with KDE since 4.0 and it works flawlessly.

 

+

----------

## audiodef

Thanks, guys.   :Very Happy:  I will try wicd and wpa_supplicant and see which one is for me.

What use flags would you recommend enabling for wicd?

----------

## keenblade

I did not specify any use flags for wicd. But these useflags are active for me:

```

emerge -vp wicd

net-misc/wicd-1.6.1  USE="libnotify ncurses pm-utils -ioctl"

```

Also there is a "net-wireless/wifi-radar" which works fine if others have trouble. But its gui response is somewhat slow.

----------

## audiodef

I got wicd (which pulls in wpa_supplicant anyway) working. Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Joseph K.

Oh, I am so glad that I found this thread!  After finally upgrading from 3.5 to 4.3, I was pulling my hair out trying to get NetworkManager to work, because everything else in KDE4 was so streamlined and simple!  wicd turned out to be the answer to my prayers, after trying nm-applet crashing and other solutions being invalid/inaccessible.

I'm curious about using just wpa_supplicant, though, as I'm always keen to trim off the fat and just use what is necessary.  The GUI that comes with it looks simple but practical.  Does one still have to configure each network (SSID) manually in a text file?  I can do it, but I do also like living in the modern age of the GUI.   :Smile: 

Another subtlety: sys-power/pm-utils has a "networkmanager" but no "wicd" or "wpa_supplicant" flag.  Does that mean one can only get the 'fast reconnect' feature using NM?  (Where the DHCP client does not negotiate a new lease but instantly resumes the old one if it's still valid.)  That was pretty sweet when I had it working, but then I changed something and it broke.  Typical.   :Smile: 

Anyway, just curious to hear people's thoughts on the pros and cons of the various solutions now that I/we at least have it working.  Cheers!

----------

## keenblade

 *Joseph K. wrote:*   

> I'm curious about using just wpa_supplicant, though, as I'm always keen to trim off the fat and just use what is necessary.  The GUI that comes with it looks simple but practical.  Does one still have to configure each network (SSID) manually in a text file?  I can do it, but I do also like living in the modern age of the GUI.  
> 
> 

 

With wicd, you don't have to edit any config file. Wicd auto configures everything (wpa_supplicant.conf) needed to connect. Do configure everything within wicd gui. For every wireless network I encounter, I do not want to edit wpa_supplicant.conf. It is an automated work that fits to a machine than a human. That's  why I use wicd.

----------

## Joseph K.

Unfortunately, Wicd does not support WPA-Enterprise?  That's a pity, because I need it to connect to a university network, so I'm going to use straight wpa_supplicant for a while.  Was easy to configure at home with WPA-PSK, am curious to see how easy the Enterprise connection is.

----------

## ppurka

 *Joseph K. wrote:*   

> Unfortunately, Wicd does not support WPA-Enterprise?  That's a pity, because I need it to connect to a university network, so I'm going to use straight wpa_supplicant for a while.  Was easy to configure at home with WPA-PSK, am curious to see how easy the Enterprise connection is.

 It supports WPA-Enterprise. But it does not come by default with the encryption template. You can find templates at the wicd forums.

----------

## Joseph K.

Ahh, I see, thank you!

----------

## Joseph K.

WPA-Enterprise was a little tricky to configure at my university, but probably partly because their instructions were bad (or even wrong).  Now it connects and reconnects really quickly and without hassle, so I have removed wicd altogether.  Long live simplicity!   :Smile: 

----------

